# SUCH A BIG SWEETIE



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 19, 2012)

Gahhhhh so adorable. I so with I could "pet" one.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 19, 2012)

Ohhhh, I love her/him.


----------



## ascott (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree...100% kissable....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

DesertGrandma said:


> Ohhhh, I love her/*him*.



*Cowboy!*


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 19, 2012)

Sooo jealous!!! Not everyone can get an experience like that! Closest I came to that is feeding an apple slice at the end of a kabob to one lol


----------



## JeffG (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome animal! Out of curiousity, do you ever have to worry about them stepping on you in situations like that? They could obviuosly cause a lot of damage if they tried to climb into your lap!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 19, 2012)

OMG, LOVELY! and of course, AMAZING!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

Q said:


> Sooo jealous!!! *Not everyone can get an experience like that!* Closest I came to that is feeding an apple slice at the end of a kabob to one lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 19, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> DesertGrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhh, I love her/*him*.
> ...



DesertGrandma should mean the lady inside not your tort!! 

Anyway, lovely and touching pictures!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

JeffG said:


> Awesome animal! *Out of curiousity, do you ever have to worry about them stepping on you in situations like that?* They could obviuosly cause a lot of damage if they tried to climb into your lap!



*Yes! They, especially our males are very heavy and strong. Alfa is the only one i can not maneuver by my self. We spend so much time interacting with them that we get lots of practice. I had my hand smashed real bad last year and some of our relatives have had there feet stepped on. We take serious precautions when visitors are around them, especially children. It is a concern!*


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 19, 2012)

How old is this one?? I adore them!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> How old is this one?? I adore them!



*100+*

** Unknown exact age!*


----------



## adamlikesbananas (Sep 19, 2012)

its so beautiful, i wouldnt kiss it lol but yeah its an awesome tortoise/turtle


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 19, 2012)

oie id hate to get stepped on


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 19, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> 100+
> 
> * Unknown exact age!



WOW! That's so amazing! The things he must have seen and experiences he's had....wish they could talk!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

LuckysGirl007 said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > 100+
> ...


----------



## Mgridgaway (Sep 20, 2012)

If only I could get my redfoot to do that


----------



## laney (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow that's amazing! Such a beautiful gentle giant


----------



## glenys123 (Sep 20, 2012)

How lovely is he !!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 20, 2012)

So beautiful. That looks like an amazing experience. Does your family love your aldabras as much as you do? It looks like it. Nice pics.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

lovelyrosepetal said:


> So beautiful. That looks like an amazing experience. *Does your family love your aldabras as much as you do? It looks like it. Nice pics.
> *


*

*

*Part of life!*


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 20, 2012)

Are they all mellow like that?


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the progression photos. You guys sure live the life. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> oie id hate to get stepped on


----------



## wellington (Sep 20, 2012)

He looks like he wants on her lap. He thinks he's a lap tortoise. ouch that would hurt[/i]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome pics : )


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 21, 2012)

So awesome. If I ever went to Florida I would love to come visit. What an experience that would be. That would be something to put on my bucket list.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> [/color][/b]Are they all mellow like that?



*Very gentle!*


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 21, 2012)

Very cute!


----------

